# Need advice on flounder lights for boat



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an 18 foot aluminum boat want to mount bow lights for gigging. I will run off of batteries. Please link me info on good outlet or ideas for lighting system

Thanks yall!


----------



## boondocker (Jan 31, 2011)

try clamp on lights with floursent screw in bulbs plugged in to inverter


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the starfire test tube light sold at Wally World. Easy to install and cheap.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Take the bulb's out of the starfire's and replace with a 24V xnenon halogen 250 watt bulb. run your wire to a switch and run your batteries in a series and you are in buisness. 500 Watt underwater lights.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Check The*

L.E.D lights they are easier on the eyes too halogens xenon give me a headache after about two hrs no so easy on the eyes.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

These LED are pretty bright... not to bad in price either!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we use halogens waateer proofed in salt shakers haha


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

The 500 watt lights with the batterys rigged in series,how long will the batterys last?also can you get the 24 volt halogen bulb at most parts stores?I am useing the Starfires now just wondering about battery life.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

4.5 hrs with both on. you only need one in clear water.


----------

